#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Чемоданчик тибетского ламы.

## Вадим Асадулин

Несколько лет назад приобрел чемоданчик тибетского ламы.
Как зовут, забыл, но думаю, узнаю.

Большинство надписей повреждены, но кое-что восстановить удалось.
Интересен факт, что в походном варианте есть сырье, теперь мне понятно, что это добавки к основным лекарствам, а не для самостоятельного приема или сырьё.
Поучительно будет расшифровать, какие составы он применял, думаю, что они доступны для кустарного производства.
Вот этот список добавок и лекарств. 
མཁྲིས་ཕྱེ་བདུན་པ། mkhris-phye bdun-pa – бирка	
ཅོང་ཞི། cong-zhi 2 мешочка кожаных и 1 большой из ткани
Жамсын бүбаа (далайн хөөhэн) རྒྱ་མཚོའི་ …lwu…བ། rgya mtsho’i lwu ba	 мешочек из ткани с остатками фрагментов раковин
སྤང་རྩི་ spang rtsi 19 на пластинке, кожаный мешочек, на нем མ་ནུ་ 4 ཐང། ma-nu 4 thang №51
མི་ཐོད་ 3 ཐང། mi-thod 3 thang №65
продолжение следует, если будет интерес.

----------

Алексей Т (16.04.2012)

----------


## Клим Самгин

А зачем тибетский лама продал свой чемоданчик?

----------

Алексей Т (16.04.2012), Буль (18.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012), Оскольд (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

И почему он наполнен носками?

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012), Оскольд (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> И почему он наполнен носками?


Видать командировочный чемоданчик был  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (16.04.2012), Оскольд (16.04.2012), Сергей Хос (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Вообще глядя на чемоданчик мне хочется спросить в каком году была произведена покупка))) До эпохи исторического материализьма или на заре т.с.))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Там самое главное, чтобы ингридиенты не перележали "срок хранения". Иначе могут потерять свои свойства и стать бесполезными.

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012), Оскольд (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

> Несколько лет назад приобрел чемоданчик тибетского ламы.
>  Как зовут, забыл, но думаю, узнаю.


Может медведев))   (ядерный чемоданчик)


ну или..))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Да, блин, кощунствуете. Это был знаменитый лама, чемоданчик приобрел у родственников, т. к. лама давно умер. На чемоданчике есть этикетка, 1964 года выпуска. 
Это не носки, а кожаные мешочки с остатками лекарств. Цель исследования указал выше. Не думал, что буддисты окажутся такими.
Не нравится тема - можно удалить, а не вываливать мусор из умишек.

----------

Joy (18.04.2012), Zosia (18.04.2012), Аминадав (17.04.2012), Иван Денисов (17.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012), Слава Эркин (16.04.2012), Уэф (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

> Да, блин, кощунствуете. Это был знаменитый лама, чемоданчик приобрел у родственников, т. к. лама давно умер. На чемоданчике есть этикетка, 1964 года выпуска. 
> Это не носки, а кожаные мешочки с остатками лекарств. Цель исследования указал выше. Не думал, что буддисты окажутся такими.
> Не нравится тема - можно удалить, а не вываливать мусор из умишек.


Тема то как раз нравится, интересно было увидеть и узнать. И сомневаюсь что кто-то писал вам что-то в негативном свете и хотел оскорбить вас.  Только вы почему-то приняли все это именно так. И более того....

----------

Буль (18.04.2012), Вадим Асадулин (16.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Ладно, проехали, выложу ещё снимки с носками. Чемоданчик и у меня пролежал много лет, начал перебирать в связи с переездом на новое место, даже хотел выбросить, но заинтересовало, зачем в походном варианте сырьё?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

На первом плане мешочек с надписью ཅོང་ཞི། cong-zhi

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

У меня есть рецептурный справочник по Тибетской Медицине, на тибетском языке, написанный от руки, авторство не известно:
http://s019.radikal.ru/i608/1204/a3/5efe4846bcbd.tif
А не этот ли лама приложил свою руку?
Картинку вставить не удалось.

----------


## Нико

Лама, видать, лекарем был. И правда тибетские лекарства имеют срок годности. Так что не знаю, пригодятся ли ещё или нет.

----------


## Нико

Нужно посмотреть, может, и пригодятся ещё эти лекарства. Можно в Бурятию послать их Бамбу-ламе. Если он ещё жив. Или другим тибетским врачам отдать.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Нужно посмотреть, может, и пригодятся ещё эти лекарства. Можно в Бурятию послать их Бамбу-ламе. Если он ещё жив. Или другим тибетским врачам отдать.


У меня свои лекарства, в этих мешочках лекарств нет. М. б. когда пригодятся для командировки.

----------


## Нико

Т.е. мешочки все пустые????

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Т.е. мешочки все пустые????


Да, пустые, в первом сообщении я объяснил, зачем изучаю пустые мешочки.

----------


## Нико

Ну тогда для лекарств пригодятся. А зачем их вообще изучать? Своеобразные реликвии просто.

----------

Буль (18.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Ну тогда для лекарств пригодятся. А зачем их вообще изучать? Своеобразные реликвии просто.


При чем здесь реликвии? У меня в аптеке более 300 лекарств. Есть базовые составы, из которых, путем смешения или добавления новых компонентов делаются новые лекарства. Моя цель - найти эти базовые составы и добавки к ним.

----------

Иван Денисов (17.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Блин, товарищи, ну что ж Вам только бы остроумием поблистать  :Smilie:  Человек спрашивает можно ли восстановить что с собой брать в командировку.  :Smilie:  Бханте, Вам вообще неуд по поведению. Встаньте в угол  :Smilie:

----------

Вадим Асадулин (16.04.2012), Иван Денисов (17.04.2012), Уэф (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Нашел ссылку про добавки к лекарствам:
http://www.zhongyi.ru/forum/viewtopi...E8%E2%E0%F2%FC

----------


## Топпер

> Блин, товарищи, ну что ж Вам только бы остроумием поблистать  Человек спрашивает можно ли восстановить что с собой брать в командировку.  Бханте, Вам вообще неуд по поведению. Встаньте в угол


Ну похожи они на носки. Что я могу сделать?

----------

Алексей Т (16.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.04.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кхм, что брать в дорогу...

Заводишь новый мешочек, клеешь на него бирку "полифепам" и засыпаешь в него полифепам. )))

Идешь к соседнему барыге и покупаешь у него чемодан. Кладешь в нее мешочек, и едешь в тот же Гоман лет на 12-ть. После чего это станет "чемоданчик ламы" с мешочком "полифепам".

З.Ы. Мне просто интересно: это каким надо быть отмороженным на всю голову, чтобы  принимать лекарства, "восстановленные" кем то таким способом? Реальным благом будет, если они окажутся безвредными...

+ я думаю, что тибетцев не сильно интересовало то, что брали в дорогу индийцы... и все лечились тем, что под рукой. Собственно, почему бы и нам не поступать также?

http://www.turizmkazan.ru/article/%D...B4%D0%BE%D0%B2 *Аптечка для простых походов.*

----------

Буль (18.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012), Сергей Хос (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> З.Ы. Мне просто интересно: это каким надо быть отмороженным на всю голову, чтобы  принимать лекарства, "восстановленные" кем то таким способом?


Этнографическая медицина.
)))

Вообще, в Питере, сколько я знаю, есть музей как раз для таких штук. Отдайте Маргарите Терентьевой, ему там самое место, ИМХО.

----------

Буль (18.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Этнографическая медицина.


Хотелось как-нибудь глянуть на этнографическую реанимационную палату. )

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012), Сергей Хос (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Кхм, что брать в дорогу...
> 
> Заводишь новый мешочек, клеешь на него бирку "полифепам" и засыпаешь в него полифепам. )))
> 
> Идешь к соседнему барыге и покупаешь у него чемодан. Кладешь в нее мешочек, и едешь в тот же Гоман лет на 12-ть. После чего это станет "чемоданчик ламы" с мешочком "полифепам".
> 
> З.Ы. Мне просто интересно: это каким надо быть отмороженным на всю голову, чтобы  принимать лекарства, "восстановленные" кем то таким способом? Реальным благом будет, если они окажутся безвредными...
> 
> + я думаю, что тибетцев не сильно интересовало то, что брали в дорогу индийцы... и все лечились тем, что под рукой. Собственно, почему бы и нам не поступать также?
> ...


Похоже день у Вас был тяжелый... Так тормозить. 
Вы в мавзолее были? Могу заподозрить, что изучали бессмертие!
Тибетцы не лечились, тем, что было под рукой, а тем, что описано в Канонических текстах.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Подобная тема на врачебном форуме.
http://forum-homeopatica.z4.ru/threa...did=7&page=1#6
Там далеко не буддисты.

----------


## Топпер

> Подобная тема на врачебном форуме.
> http://forum-homeopatica.z4.ru/threa...did=7&page=1#6
> Там далеко не буддисты.


Какие выводы мы должны сделать?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Какие выводы мы должны сделать?


Почтения больше к ламе, возможно, духовному лицу.

----------


## Топпер

> Почтения больше к ламе, возможно, духовному лицу.


Не увидел связи между вашим сообщением про приобретение чемоданчика и ламой. Мы должны почтительно отнестись к этому частному приобретению из-за того, что в прошлом чемодан принадлежал ламе (возможно и ламе-мирянину, а не духовному)?

----------


## Клим Самгин

Если лама бодхисаттва, то даже не будь он монахом, можно накопить негативную карму, отказывая ему в почтении.
Поэтому хотя бы с этой точки зрения "выгоднее" априори уважать всех лам.
Другое дело, что это все таки вещи личные, как то непривычно обсуждать такое, в контексте - "смотрите, какой трофей я раздобыл".
Это как купить чемодан профессора, а потом прийти на форум МГУ и обсудить там содержимое :-)

----------

Буль (18.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.04.2012), Оскольд (16.04.2012), Сауди (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Там далеко не буддисты.


Раз «мир гомеопатии», значит, и далеко не врачи  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (17.04.2012), Буль (18.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Раз «мир гомеопатии», значит, и далеко не врачи


Что Вы знаете о гомеопатии, чтоб так судить о врачах, которые её практикуют? А, впрочем, видимо, здесь так принято.
Можно ли быть буддистом не владея языком Канона? Изучать по чужим переводам, чужим трактовкам...

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Хотелось как-нибудь глянуть на этнографическую реанимационную палату. )


Каждое медицинское направление имеет свои возможности. При потребности в реанимации или хирургическом лечении, конечно, Западная Медицина имеет преимущества, в виду технической оснащенности. Аптечка "Скорой помощи" на основе тибетских и монгольских лекарств, при наличии знаний и правильном применении, вполне может заменить обращение к западным медикаментам. Давайте, в отдельной теме, попробуем собрать такую аптечку из доступного для всех сырья.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что Вы знаете о гомеопатии, чтоб так судить о врачах, которые её практикуют? А, впрочем, видимо, здесь так принято.
> Можно ли быть буддистом не владея языком Канона? Изучать по чужим переводам, чужим трактовкам...


Я знаю о гомеопатии, что это псевдодисциплина, основанная на эффекте плацебо  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (17.04.2012), Буль (18.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (18.04.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вадим, ну что ж Вы каждый раз приходите поцапаетесь и пропадете  :Smilie:  Спокойней, равнодушней  :Smilie: 

Если по теме, то я бы порекомендовал Вам связаться с Олегом Филипповым (filoleg), который в контакте с ламой Йонтеном, разбирающимся в тибетской медицине. Логичнее спрашивать такие вещи не на форуме, а у специалиста. Не так ли?

----------

Wyrd (17.04.2012), Вадим Асадулин (17.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Я знаю о гомеопатии, что это псевдодисциплина, основанная на эффекте плацебо


Ну хоть какой-то эффект ))

----------

Вадим Асадулин (17.04.2012), Сергей Хос (17.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Вадим, ну что ж Вы каждый раз приходите поцапаетесь и пропадете  Спокойней, равнодушней 
> 
> Если по теме, то я бы порекомендовал Вам связаться с Олегом Филипповым (filoleg), который в контакте с ламой Йонтеном, разбирающимся в тибетской медицине. Логичнее спрашивать такие вещи не на форуме, а у специалиста. Не так ли?


Да мне нет нужды с кем-то консультироваться по этому вопросу, всё сам перевел. Хотел просто поделиться информацией, какие лекарства применял этот лама. А получилось то, что каждый слышит только себя! Олега прекрасно знаю.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Я знаю о гомеопатии, что это псевдодисциплина, основанная на эффекте плацебо


Доказан биохимический эффект плацебо. Предположим, что гомеопатия работает только на этом уровне, плюс отмена всякой хрени, которой пользуют клиентов поликлиник - в сумме - одна польза. Не по теме, но могу выложить в другом месте материалы с доказательствами эффективности гомеопатии. А лучше поищу и сделаю просто ссылку, где-то была у меня такая тема.

----------

Wyrd (18.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну хоть какой-то эффект ))


Да вообще-то по моему опыту весьма не хилый. Особенно когда двухлетнему ребенку температуру понижает. Какое уж тут плацебо...

----------

Wyrd (18.04.2012), Вадим Асадулин (17.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Да вообще-то по моему опыту весьма не хилый. Особенно когда двухлетнему ребенку температуру понижает. Какое уж тут плацебо...


Edzard Ernst. The Desktop Guide to Complementary and Alternative Medicine, An evidence-based approach. Second Edition. 2006. стр. 326-329. 

http://www.amazon.com/Desktop-Guide-...337133&sr=1-16
Homeopathy. 
Definition.
A therapeutic method, often using highly diluted preparations of substances whose effects when administered to healthy subjects correspond to the manifestations of the disorder (symptoms, clinical signs and pathological states) in the unwell patient.
Related techniques.
Autoisopathy, biochemic medicine, homotoxicology, isopathy, tautopathy.
Background.
Homeopathy was founded by the German physician Samuel Hahnemann (1755-1843) and became popular first in Europe and later in the US during the second half of the 19th century. With the advent of effective drug treatments in the early part of the 20th century, its popularity decreased in most countries. Today, it is again becoming more widely available due to a general trend towards CAM. Many schools of homeopathy exist.
Traditional concepts.
Homeopathy is built on two key principles. The law of similars or ‘like cures like’ principle states that a remedy which causes a certain symptom (e.g. a headache) in healthy volunteers can be used to treat a headache in patients who suffer from it. According to the second principle, homeopathic remedies become stronger rather than weaker when submitted to ‘potentisation’, which describes the stepwise dilution combined with ‘succussion’, i.e. vigorous shaking of the mixture. Thus remedies are believed to be clinically effective even if they are so dilute that they are likely not to contain a single molecule of the original substance.
Scientific rationale.
Examples can be found where the `like cures like’ principle does apply (e.g. digitalis), but it is not a universal principle or natural law. Presently there is no scientific rationale for understanding how remedies devoid of pharmacologically active molecules produce clinical effects. Homeopathic `provings’, which form the basis for therapeutic selection, often yield negative results or lack scientific rigour.
Practitioners.
Homeopathy is practiced by both medically qualified and non-medically qualified practitioners.
Conditions frequently treated.
Homeopaths do not usually use conventional disease categories. Their aim is to match a patient’s individual symptoms with a ‘drug picture’ (i.e. a set of symptoms caused by a remedy in healthy volunteers). Homeopaths often see patients with benign chronic conditions, e.g. ear, nose and throat disorders, headaches, musculoskeletal and digestive problems, respiratory and skin complaints, stress and anxiety [1,2,3]. 
Typical session.
A first consultation might take 1½ hours or longer. Homeopaths take a thorough history and explore the patient’s problems in much detail, with a view to finding the optimally matching homeopathic drug (‘similimum’). They put less emphasis on physical examination than conventional physicians.
Course of treatment.
Homeopaths believe that the treatment of long-standing problems is necessarily prolonged. Thus they would typically insist on several consultations during which their prescriptions can be altered according to the changes in symptomatology.
Clinical evidence.
A meta-analysis [4] of all homeopathic, placebo-controlled or randomised trials suggested that the risk ratio for clinical improvement with homeopathy was 2.45 times that with placebo. This publication has attracted much criticism and 6 re-analyses of these data failed to demonstrate efficacy [5]. Similarly, 11 independent systematic reviews of homeopathy did not generate convincing evidence of efficacy [5] and one meta-analytical comparison of 110 homoeopathy trials and 110 matched conventional-medicine trials concluded that the clinical effects of homeopathy were unspecific placebo effects [6]. This includes conditions such as postoperative ileus, delayed onset muscle soreness, migraine prophylaxis, chronic asthma, and osteoarthritis [3]. Only in 2 areas were the conclusions positive: influenza [7] and rheumatic conditions [8]. Since the publication of these systematic reviews, the results of RCTs have been mixed. Encouraging findings were reported for fibromyalgia [9], low back pain [10], chronic fatigue syndrome [11], pain of unwanted lactation [12], mild traumatic brain injury [13], childhood diarrhoea [14], and glue ear [15]. Negative results emerged for rheumatoid arthritis [16], ankylosing spondylitis [17], otitis media [18], generalised anxiety disorder [19] and asthma [20]. Many of the primary studies of homeopathy have serious methodological limitations [21].
Risks.
Contraindications.
Life-threatening conditions, pregnancy and lactation (see p 5).
Precautions/warnings
Do not expose remedies to bright light or other radiation and pungent smells. Some homeopaths advise their clients against immunisation of children [23,24]. 
Adverse effects.
In about one quarter of cases, homeopaths observe an aggravation of symptoms (which is believed to be a positive sign indicating that the correct remedy has been given) [24]. In low dilutions, homeopathic remedies can have adverse effects such as allergic reactions.
Interactions.
Some medicines (e.g. corticosteroids, antibiotics) are believed to block the actions of homeopathic drugs.
Risk–benefit assessment.
Based on the available trial evidence to date, the effectiveness of homeopathic remedies can be neither confirmed nor ruled out. There are few risks associated with homeopathy. Thus the evidence is insufficient for firm recommendations.
Если интересно, выложу библиографию.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Я знаю о гомеопатии, что это псевдодисциплина, основанная на эффекте плацебо


Плацебо – это обман. Это пустышки, которые не имеют никакого реального воздействия на организм больного, но сам больной об этом и не подозревает, считая их настоящими полезными таблетками. И порой это срабатывает: пациент чувствует реальное улучшение самочувствия, а иногда даже излечивается. Считается, что подобное связано с бессознательными психическими ожиданиями больного, которые мобилизуют собственные резервы организма. Плацебо часто используют в качестве контрольных препаратов для испытаний новых лекарств. 
Интересно, что на некоторых людей плацебо действуют практически столь же эффективно, как и настоящие препараты. Степень этого воздействия сильно зависит от индивидуальных особенностей человека, и причина этого эффекта остается во многом загадочной. Считается, что он объясняется комбинацией физиологических и психологических факторов. А теперь выдвинута и еще одна причина: генетическая. 
http://mygenome.ru/news/130/

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Плацебо – это обман. Это пустышки, которые не имеют никакого реального воздействия на организм больного, но сам больной об этом и не подозревает, считая их настоящими полезными таблетками.


Именно этим и являются гомеопатические лекарства, в которых действующие вещества разводятся в такой концентрации, что в дозе лекарства остаётся меньше 1 молекулы. Замечу, я нигде не заявлял, что плацебо не работает. Под словом «псевдодисциплина» я и имел в виду, собственно, дисциплина, основанная на обмане (т.е. плацебо).

----------

Буль (18.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Именно этим и являются гомеопатические лекарства, в которых действующие вещества разводятся в такой концентрации, что в дозе лекарства остаётся меньше 1 молекулы. Замечу, я нигде не заявлял, что плацебо не работает. Под словом «псевдодисциплина» я и имел в виду, собственно, дисциплина, основанная на обмане (т.е. плацебо).


Основным препятствием для признания гомеопатии является ложное представление о том, что можно получить раствор, где не будет ни одной молекулы вещества! Число Авогадро ошибочно! По моему мнению, существует некая константа, ниже которой вещество не разводится. Возможно, эта константа индивидуальна для каждого вещества. 
Интересно, что за величина "меньше одной молекулы"? Это - фундаментальный прорыв в естествознании!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Число Авогадро ошибочно!


Вся современная химия хорошо работает с «ошибочным» числом Авогадро, позволяя предсказуемые и проверяемые результаты. И только гомеопатия не объясняется. Конечно же, это означает, что число Авогадро ошибочно, как же иначе!




> существует некая константа, ниже которой вещество не разводится. Возможно, эта константа индивидуальна для каждого вещества.


Можно как угодно пытаться объяснять гомеопатию, но до тех пор, пока не будут проведены как минимум двойные слепые исследования, проще объяснять её эффектом плацебо.

----------

Wyrd (18.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Одна гомеопат мне говорила, что там не вещество, а информация о веществе. Вообщем лечение информацией. Организм моего ребенка нужную информацию считать так и не смог.  :Frown:

----------

Wyrd (18.04.2012), Буль (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Одна гомеопат мне говорила, что там не вещество, а информация о веществе. Вообщем лечение информацией. Организм моего ребенка нужную информацию считать так и не смог.


А мне объясняли, что это воздействие на тонком, полевом уровне.  :Smilie:  Но я, видимо, к этим полям нечувствителен. Сколько не пробовал - толку нет.

----------

Буль (18.04.2012), Вадим Асадулин (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Это потому, что вы - не романтики



А Вертер поверил бы в гомеопатию.

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.04.2012), Кузьмич (19.04.2012), Тензин Таши (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012), Шавырин (18.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Что-то мы отклонились от темы. Последний аргумент про число Авогадро. Если посмотреть на Землю в масштабах Вселенной, как на молекулу, её просто нет, и нет всех нас. 
Законы макро-, микро-, нано- и пр. миров разные. Лечил неоднократно и успешно гомеопатией детей, животных, которым не знаком эффект плацебо.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> А мне объясняли, что это воздействие на тонком, полевом уровне.  Но я, видимо, к этим полям нечувствителен. Сколько не пробовал - толку нет.


Смените врача или аптеку.

----------


## Мансур

> Можно как угодно пытаться объяснять гомеопатию, но до тех пор, пока не будут проведены как минимум двойные слепые исследования, проще объяснять её эффектом плацебо.


Даже если это произойдет, гомеопатия не станет научной. Даже если выяснится, что гомеопатия лечит в 100% случаев. Чтобы перестать быть шаманами, они должны точно описать механизм воздействия (в соответствии с текущими представлениями биофизики и биохимии) и подтвердить его экспериментально.

----------

Буль (18.04.2012), Вадим Асадулин (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Можно как угодно пытаться объяснять гомеопатию, но до тех пор, пока не будут проведены как минимум двойные слепые исследования, проще объяснять её эффектом плацебо.





> Плацебо – это обман. Это пустышки, которые не имеют никакого реального воздействия на организм больного, но сам больной об этом и не подозревает, считая их настоящими полезными таблетками. И порой это срабатывает: пациент чувствует реальное улучшение самочувствия, а иногда даже излечивается. Считается, что подобное связано с бессознательными психическими ожиданиями больного, которые мобилизуют собственные резервы организма. Плацебо часто используют в качестве контрольных препаратов для испытаний новых лекарств. 
> Интересно, что на некоторых людей плацебо действуют практически столь же эффективно, как и настоящие препараты. Степень этого воздействия сильно зависит от индивидуальных особенностей человека, и причина этого эффекта остается во многом загадочной. Считается, что он объясняется комбинацией физиологических и психологических факторов. А теперь выдвинута и еще одна причина: генетическая. 
> http://mygenome.ru/news/130/


И какая ценность этих двойных слепых исследований, если плацебо несет фармакологический эффект? Исходя из этого - вся "Доказательная" медицина не стоит выеденного яйца, а только "распил" бабок!

----------


## Мансур

> Смените врача или аптеку.


Спасибо, пробовал. Или это надо как с мантрой - сделать 100 000 раз, тогда начнет действовать? )

----------

Буль (18.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И какая ценность этих двойных слепых исследований, если плацебо несет фармакологический эффект? Исходя из этого - вся "Доказательная" медицина не стоит выеденного яйца, а только "распил" бабок!


Ценность такова, что если бы исследования подтвердили эффективность гомеопатии, можно было бы признать её направлением медицины и развивать, а если бы не подтвердили, то можно было бы направить силы на развитие направлений медицины, которые работают вне зависимости от эффекта плацебо. И опять же, предостеречь людей, которые в надежде на гомеопатию отказываются от более гарантированно работающих средств лечения.

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Одна гомеопат мне говорила, что там не вещество, а информация о веществе. Вообщем лечение информацией. Организм моего ребенка нужную информацию считать так и не смог.


Значит, не та информация. Мои считывают на раз. Мы в семье уже много лет никакими другим снадобьями практически не пользуемся. Причем в диапазоне от простуды до пиелонефрита.
А что гомеопатические мази делают с детским гайморитом - это надо видеть. Какое тут нафик плацебо. Смешно просто.

На самом деле все эти разговоры про плацебо инициируются фармацевтическим корпорациями из страха конкуренции.
Гомеопатию практикуют многие профессиональные клиницисты. Причем она существует в варианте инъекций, которые прекрасно действуют и на пациентов, находящихся в бессознательном состоянии.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Значит, не та информация. Мои считывают на раз. Мы в семье уже много лет никакими другим снадобьями практически не пользуемся. Причем в диапазоне от простуды до пиелонефрита.
> А что гомеопатические мази делают с детским гайморитом - это надо видеть. Какое тут нафик плацебо. Смешно просто.


А кто вам ставит диагноз пиелонефрит и гайморит?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Значит, не та информация. Мои считывают на раз. Мы в семье уже много лет никакими другим снадобьями практически не пользуемся. Причем в диапазоне от простуды до пиелонефрита.
> А что гомеопатические мази делают с детским гайморитом - это надо видеть. Какое тут нафик плацебо. Смешно просто.
> 
> На самом деле все эти разговоры про плацебо инициируются фармацевтическим корпорациями из страха конкуренции.
> Гомеопатию практикуют многие профессиональные клиницисты. Причем она существует в варианте инъекций, которые прекрасно действуют и на пациентов, находящихся в бессознательном состоянии.


Ни какой гомеопатии в инъекциях нет!
Прошу модератора перенести высказывания о гомеопатии в отдельную тему. Мне есть что сказать и за и против. Это тема про чемоданчик тибетского ламы. Готово продолжение, раз тема пользуется такой популярностью!
Понятия о гайморите или пиелонефрите в гомеопатии нет!
Простуды вообще не бывает - это фольклорное понятие!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А кто вам ставит диагноз пиелонефрит и гайморит?


Клинически, на основе традиционных анализов.
Конкретно, в случае с пиелонефритом неск. лет назад, был проведен полный комплекс анализов и ситуация была довольно острая.
Обошлись без антибиотиков, только гомеопат. инъекциями. Правда, их здесь не продают, пришлось заказывать через знакомых.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ни какой гомеопатии в инъекциях нет!


Вы просто не в курсе:
*Гомеопатические монокомпонентные препараты животного происхождения в инъекционной форме (органопрепараты)*

Кстати, есть клинически зафиксированные случаи, когда гомеопатическими органопрепаратами восстанавливали врожденное недоразвитие органа у ребенка.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Интересно, что за величина "меньше одной молекулы"? Это - фундаментальный прорыв в естествознании!


Насколько я понимаю имелся ввиду предел растворимости вещества.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Вы просто не в курсе:
> *Гомеопатические монокомпонентные препараты животного происхождения в инъекционной форме (органопрепараты)*
> Кстати, есть клинически зафиксированные случаи, когда гомеопатическими органопрепаратами восстанавливали врожденное недоразвитие органа у ребенка.


Если мы с Вами стучим по клавишам, не факт, что мы программисты! Так и с гомеопатией. Есть гомеопатия Ганнемана. Есть гомеопатический метод приготовления лекарств, который применяется кроме гомеопатии в изопатии, гомотоксикологии, органотерапии, Антропософии. Если на клетке, где сидит лев, написано - заяц, то не верь глазам своим. Гомеопатия - раскрученный бренд. Не только обыватели, но и врачи не разбираются в этих тонкостях. Органотерапия - это не гомеопатия, а самостоятельное медицинское направления, совсем с другими принципами, нежели в гомеопатии.

----------

Иван Денисов (21.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Насколько я понимаю имелся ввиду предел растворимости вещества.


Если пописать в Байкал, в районе Северо-Байкальска, то вряд ли дождешься хоть одну молекулу мочи в Листвянке. Вывод - нарушений экологии не было и ни кто не мочился, а писать хочется! Вот так и с числом Авогадро. Современная наука с её методами, позволяет летать на другие планеты, а решить многие проблемы здоровья не возможно, опираясь на знания только естественных наук.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Мой вклад в развитие нового направления в гомеопатии.
http://38mama.ru/forum/index.php?topic=87422.0

----------


## Буль

> Если пописать в Байкал, в районе Северо-Байкальска, то вряд ли дождешься хоть одну молекулу мочи в Листвянке. Вывод - нарушений экологии не было и ни кто не мочился


Причина и следствие... Скажите, а Вы какой области врач?

----------

Нико (18.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Причина и следствие... Скажите, а Вы какой области врач?


В Иркутской... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Основное направление - Монгольская Медицина.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Органотерапия - это не гомеопатия, а самостоятельное медицинское направления, совсем с другими принципами, нежели в гомеопатии.


Базовый принцип - разведение и потенциирование, в ней используется. Это главное - лечение невещественными дозами.
А методы - да, развиваются. Антропософская гомеопатия мало похожа на ганнемановскую, но это гомеопатия. И очень эффективно работает.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (19.04.2012)

----------


## Буль

> В Иркутской...
> Основное направление - Монгольская Медицина.


Такого направления в медицине я не знаю. Какой-либо ВУЗ по соответствующей профессии Вы не заканчивали, я правильно понимаю?

----------

Нико (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Я закончил Кемеровский Медицинский Институт в 1977 году, интернатура по терапии, специализации по общей терапии, иммунологии, трансплантологии, токсикологии, диетологии, аллергологии, гастроэнтерологии, Антропософской Медицине, гомеопатии, лечебному голоданию и много ещё чему, не упомнишь. Работаю частнопрактикующим врачом с 1987 года, как врач общей практики. Последние 20 лет занимаюсь Традиционной Медициной, начинал с Аюрведы, корейской, тибетской, остановился на монгольской. Перевожу с нескольких языков. См. мои множественные публикации в интернете по всем этим вопросам, модерирую медицинские разделы на нескольких сайтах.

----------

Wyrd (19.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Продолжим! Далее сделаю перевод всех составов, опубликую инструкции по применению.  
སྟབ་སེང་ལྔ་པ། stab seng lnga pa №49
གོ་ཐལ། go-thal кожаный мешочек
གསེར་མདོག་ཉེར་བདུན། gser mdog nyer bdun (в оригинале ra – подписная)! Кожаный мешочек №13
གཟེ་མ། gze-ma, ‘se-ru – не понятно что, конвектор не принимает, ཐང་འཕྲོམ། thang-‘phrom,
རྒྱ་རུ། rgya-ru, སྐྱེར་ཤུན། skyer-shun – мешочек из ткани с перечеркнутыми названиями
gi-lwang 9 – написано с ошибкой, конвектор не принимает, это –  གི་ཝང། 9 кожаный мешочек ещё несколькими неразборчивыми надписями, фрагмент – ཞི་བྱེད། zhi-byed 
སྟར་བུ་། 5 star-bu 5 на пластинке, завязан кожаный мешочек, на нем неразборчиво 
 ལོངརླུང། 13 long rlung 13? №22
སྐྱུ་རུ། skyu-ru, སོ་མ་ར་ཙ། so-ma-ra-tsa, ཨ་གར། a-gar, གོ་སྙོད། go-snyod – большой мешочек из ткани с перечеркнутыми названиями
བཙོད། btsod, ཚོས། tshos, རུ་རྟ། ru-rta – большой мешочек из ткани, разделенный перегородкой на два, одна надпись неразборчива
གསེར་མེ། gser-me – большой мешочек из ткани
མོན་ཚ་ར། mon tsha-ra, གོ་ཡུ། go-yu – очень маленький мешочек из ткани
སྣག་ཚ། snag-tsha – маленький мешочек из ткани
གུར་གུམ། 15 gur-gum 15 – кожаный мешочек
སྤོས་དཀར། spos-dkar – маленький мешочек из ткани
སུག་མེལ། sug-mel – маленький кожаный мешочек № 25
གུར་གུམ་མཆོག་བདུན། gur-gum mchog bdun – кожаный мешочек 
ཨ་གར། 17 a-gar 17 – кожаный мешочек  №№20,61
ཅོ་ཁབ་ཞི། co-khab-zhi 9 №17
གུར་གུམ། 7 gur-gum 7 – кожаный мешочек 
cu-gang gnyir lnga – неправильно, должно быть ཅུ་གང་ཉེར་ལྔ། cu-gang nyer lnga кожаный мешочек №23
nor ba 7 thang – неправильно, должно быть ནོར་བུ་ 7 ཐང། nor-bu 7 thang из прорезиненной ткани
མཛོ་མོ་ཤིང་དྲུག་ཐང། mdzo-mo-shing drug thang №89
ཨ་གར། 20 a-gar 20 бирка
ཚར་བོང། 8 tshar-bong 8 thang бирка
ཛའ་ཏི། 10 dza’-ti 10 – бирка
དཀར་པོ་དྲུག་སྦྱོར། dkar-po drug sbyor №30
སུག་སྨེལ་གཉིན་ཁོར། sug-smel gnyin khor №16
Жаль, но это всё, что удалось расшифровать.

----------


## Буль

> Я закончил Кемеровский Медицинский Институт в 1977 году


Тогда поясните, пожалуйста, на каком основании Вы считаете число Авогадро ошибочным?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Тогда поясните, пожалуйста, на каком основании Вы считаете число Авогадро ошибочным?


Так я же уже объяснял. Образование врача не предусматривает изучение гомеопатии или Традиционной Медицины.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> При чем здесь реликвии? У меня в аптеке более 300 лекарств. Есть базовые составы, из которых, путем смешения или добавления новых компонентов делаются новые лекарства. Моя цель - найти эти базовые составы и добавки к ним.


А не проще про базовые составы спросить у живого тибетского ламы, - хорошего и знающего? Такие еще есть на свете.

Хотя....


> Да мне нет нужды с кем-то консультироваться по этому вопросу, всё сам перевел. Хотел просто поделиться информацией, какие лекарства применял этот лама. А получилось то, что каждый слышит только себя! Олега прекрасно знаю.



А Вы других хорошо слышите? :Smilie:  

Раз Вы сам с усам и в передачу знаний от Учителя ученику тибетской медицины не верите.....

По теме. Надо легко расставаться с ненужными предметами. Думаю, семья тибетского ламы взяла из чемодана все, что было в нем ценное. Старые вещи, = это просто старые вещи. Ну, если просыпается интерес Томаса Сойера... Интересно, что там будут продавать после нас.... :Smilie: 

Я против всех надежд на эффект плацебо, хотя были такие случаи при мне. Но я четко знаю, что любовь и поддержка обладают реальным эффектом + к грамотному лечению. Это знает каждая мать. Грамотное лечение, - это правильно подобранное лечение для конкретного случая и конкретного больного, а пользоваться можно всеми существующими в мире лекарствами и средствами. Только доктор был бы мудрым, а пациент чувствовал бы к нему доверие, ну, или был бы "под колпаком" и не мог бы соскочить :Smilie: . И судить можно только по конкретному результату. Если человек вылечился, - какая разница, чем его лечили?

Но при этом сама лечусь уже 16 лет как тибетскими лекарствами, так и современными, практически не болею, а ринчены принимаю раз в месяц для профилактики. + стараюсь правильно питаться, заниматься спортом и не иметь вредных привычек и стараюсь искренне служить другим. Думаю, все вместе это удушит всякие немощи во мне и даст мне возможность быть полезной окружающим аж до ста лет :Smilie:  А бесполезной и обузой мне жить долго неинтересно.

А со старьем стараюсь безжалостно расставаться.

----------

Нико (21.04.2012), Тао (21.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Что касается хранения тибетских лекарств, главное условие - в сухом месте, в темноте и в неконтрастной средней температуре. Как и большинство европейских лекарств. В тканевых мешочках их хранят только для быстрого употребления и не слишком сложные составы. 

Лучше всего стекло. Сейчас годится и пластиковая оболочка. При соблюдении этих правил они могут прекрасно сохраняться хоть 50 лет. Особенно ринчены. раньше их каждый паковали в отдельную крошечную пластмассовую коробочку. Теперь продают в фармацевтической стандартной оболочке.

Вадим. Может, Вам уже есть смысл теперь продать эти мешочки и чемодан, например, в Калмыкии или Бурятии, там эффект плацебо и в спиритуальном смысле гораздо сильнее и там ценят такие вещи "от самого ламы", а полученные деньги использовать на больных, которые не в состоянии заплатить за лекарства? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Что касается хранения тибетских лекарств, главное условие - в сухом месте, в темноте и в неконтрастной средней температуре. Как и большинство европейских лекарств. В тканевых мешочках их хранят только для быстрого употребления и не слишком сложные составы. 
> 
> Лучше всего стекло. Сейчас годится и пластиковая оболочка. При соблюдении этих правил они могут прекрасно сохраняться хоть 50 лет. Особенно ринчены. раньше их каждый паковали в отдельную крошечную пластмассовую коробочку. Теперь продают в фармацевтической стандартной оболочке.
> 
> Вадим. Может, Вам уже есть смысл теперь продать эти мешочки и чемодан, например, в Калмыкии или Бурятии, там эффект плацебо и в спиритуальном смысле гораздо сильнее и там ценят такие вещи "от самого ламы", а полученные деньги использовать на больных, которые не в состоянии заплатить за лекарства?


Я достаточно оказываю гуманитарной помощи. Изучение истории всегда чему-то учит. Я храню лекарства в глиняных горшочках, неглазурованных, чтоб поддерживать вентиляцию лекарства. При расфасовке лекарств ложечка легко травмирует горшочек, и микрочастицы глины попадают в лекарство. Этим компенсируется недостаток контакта лекарств с камнем, который был раньше, когда все лекарства готовились вручную, а не на электрических мельницах. Глина - это кремний, а он создает внутреннее пространство для Я, т. е. создает границы. Впрочем, это уже философия, стоит ли о ней в такой меркантильной теме?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> А не проще про базовые составы спросить у живого тибетского ламы, - хорошего и знающего? Такие еще есть на свете.
> 
> А Вы других хорошо слышите? 
> 
> Раз Вы сам с усам и в передачу знаний от Учителя ученику тибетской медицины не верите.....
> 
> По теме. Надо легко расставаться с ненужными предметами. Думаю, семья тибетского ламы взяла из чемодана все, что было в нем ценное. Старые вещи, = это просто старые вещи. 
> 
> А со старьем стараюсь безжалостно расставаться.


Вот, оказывается, откуда мысли похоронить Ленина...
Насчет базовых составов, спрашивал неоднократно, молчат, м. б. просто набивают цену или сами алгоритм забыли?
Это же уже было, например, в акупунктуре, когда нужно просто зубрить, а не понимать!? Один из моих Учителей нашел логический принцип поиска точек, ни чего не нужно учить, а просто понять!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Итак, начнем!



> སྟར་བུ་། 5 star-bu 5 на пластинке, завязан кожаный мешочек, на нем неразборчиво


Лекарство изготовлено на Армон фарм үйлдвэр. Улаанбаатар. Монголия.
Этикетка. Чацаргана-5. 04.11.11 MNS 5586 : 2006.
Дарву-5, дарву банза. Цуврал № 2050811.
Эмийн найрлага: Чацаргана, жүр үр , үзэм, шин ар гэх мэт 5 найрлагатай.
Хэрэглэх заалт: Уушигны хуучирсан халуун нуугдаж хямарсан, уушигны өгөр, цэртэй ханиах, цэр ховхлох, ханиахыг зогсоох, удсан, архаг ханиад, хөхүүл ханиах зэрэг өвчинг анагаана.
Хориглох заалт: Тогтоогдоогүй.
Гаж нөлөө: Энэ эмийн гаж нөлөө тогтоогдоогүй. Чацаргана-5 эмийн найрлага дахь түүхий эдүүдэд мэдрэг болон онцгой харшилтай хүмүүс хэрэглэх үед харшил үзүүлнэ.
Бусад эмтэй харилцан үйчлэл: Одоогоор бусад эмтэй харилцан үйлчлэл үзүүлээгүй болно.
Хэрэглэх арга: Өдөрт 1-2 удаа тус бүр 0.5-1.5 гр-ыг буцалсан булээн усаар даруулж ууна.
Олгох нөхцөл: Чацаргана-5 талх эмийг эмчийн зааврын дагуу эмчилгээний хугацаа, тунг тохируулан эмийн сан ба эмнэлгээр дамжуулан олгоно.
Хадгалах нөхцөл, анхааруулга: Агааржуулалт сайтай, сэрүүн хуурай орчинд чийг, нарны шууд гэрлээс хамгаалж үйлдвэрийн сав баглаа боодолтой нь зориулалтын агүүлахад хадгална.
Я применяю это лекарство много лет.
Раньше готовил сам, несколько другого состава.
Оба варианта описаны в книге Я. Ганбаяра. Монгол эмийн жорын гарын авлага. Улаанбаатар 2001 он.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Мой перевод с английского. Materia medica Традиционной Медицины.
http://www.fiar.us/tibet-table.html 
Hippophae rhamnoides, Linn. Elaeagnaceae. Англ.: Common Sea Buckthorn. Тиб.: star bu. Hindi: dhurchuk. Punjab: neichak. 
Монг.: Чацаргана. 

В Тибетской медицине применяется в составе многокомпонентных прописей. Thangka: лечение заболеваний лёгких. Подавляет Жар Слизи. Для лечения болезней лёгких используется с Rhodiola spp.. В Аюрведе применяются плоды при заболеваниях лёгких. В Европейской медицине, Grieve, применяется покрытый шипами куст, также называемый крушина; оранжевая ягода используется в желе. Отвар применяется для лечения кожных высыпаний. Некоторые растения в этом порядке имеют наркотические свойства.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Оба варианта описаны в книге Я. Ганбаяра. Монгол эмийн жорын гарын авлага. Улаанбаатар 2001 он.


стр. 149.
Дарвү 5 (1), (Дарвү банза).
Жор: Дарвү, Жүр үр , Библин, Рүда, Шин ар.
Жич: Өөр номонд Шин арын оронд Шинца бичжээ.
Хийх арга: Дарвүг илүү, бусдыг хувь тэнцүү авч нарийн талхална.
Чадал: Бадганыг анагаах, цэрийг ховхлох, уушигны өгөрийг татах.
Засах нь: Уушигны өгөр, цэртэй ханиах, дагшуур зэрэг өвчинд тустай.
Хэрэглэх арга: Буцалсан усаар даруулж ууна. 
Дарвү 5 (2), (Дарвү банза).
Жор: Дарвү, Жүр үр , Гүнбрүм, Рүда, Шин ар.
Хийх арга: Дарвүг илүү хийж бусад түүхий эдүүдийг хувь тэнцүү авч, чихэртэй хольж нарийн талхална.
Засах нь: Уушигны хуучирсан халуун нуугдаж хямарсан, уушигны өгөр, цэртэй ханиах, дагшуур зэрэг өвчинд тустай.
Хэрэглэх арга: Буцалсан усаар даруулж ууна.
Хачир тавих нь: Хүйтний хувь их бол Библин, Цой нэмнэ.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

А вот пропись этого состава на тибетском языке из известного рецептурника.


བོད་ཀྱི་གསོ་བ་རིག་པ་ལས་སྨན་རྫས་སྦྱོར་སྦྱོར་བཟོའི་ལག་ལེན་གསང་སྒོ་འབྱེད་པའི་ལྔེ་མིག།
bod kyi gso ba rig pa las sman rdzas sbyor bzo’i lag len gsang sgo ‘byed pa’i lnge mig

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Этот состав у другого автора. Юй Чин Шиян. 
«Монгол эмийн жор». Улаанбаатар, 1990. Но эта картинка из более раннего издания на трех языках! Вот это был врач! 
Дарбу-5.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Этим компенсируется недостаток контакта лекарств с камнем, который был раньше, когда все лекарства готовились вручную, а не на электрических мельницах. Глина - это кремний, а он создает внутреннее пространство для Я, т. е. создает границы. Впрочем, это уже философия, стоит ли о ней в такой меркантильной теме?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Этот состав у другого автора. Юй Чин Шиян. «Монгол эмийн жор». Улаанбаатар, 1990. Но эта картинка из более раннего издания на трех языках! Вот это был врач! Дарбу-5.


Этот же автор и этот же состав на тибетском и китайском языках.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Handbook of Traditional Tibetan drugs. Their Nomenclature, Composition, Use, and Dosage. Compiled by T. J. Tsarong. Tibetan medical publications. 1986. Kalimpong.
sTAR-BU lnga pa (tahr-bhoo) - BUCKTHORN 5.
Composition: Hippophae rhamnoides, Glycyrrhiza glabra, Vitis vinifera, Emblica officinalis, Saussurea lappa.
Use and Action: chronic inflammation of lungs, ‘hidden’ and ‘vitiated’ fever, expels pus and blood lungs, suppresses coughing. Dosage: 2-3 gms once or twice daily with hot water.
Для достоверности переводов я беру описание инструкций на нескольких языках и сравниваю их.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Чацаргана-5, дарву-5, дарву банза, доров 5, star-bu lnga pa, [тар-бу нга-па], «Состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов облепихи». Лекарство изготовлено на Армон фарм үйлдвэр. Улаанбаатар. Монголия. Состав препарата описан на фирменной этикетке, недостающий компонент идентифицирован из Уламжлалт эмт бодис, жорын хяналтын лавламж.  Улаанбаатар, 2003, это: плоды Hippophae rhamnoides, Vitis vinifera и Gardenia jasminoides; корни и корневища Glycyrrhiza uralensis и Saussurea lappa.   
Хэрэглэх заалт: Уушигны хуучирсан халуун нуугдаж хямарсан, уушигны өгөр, цэртэй ханиах, цэр ховхлох, ханиахыг зогсоох, удсан, архаг ханиад, хөхүүл ханиах зэрэг өвчинг анагаана. 
Применяется для лечения хронического Скрытого и Пустого Жара Лёгких, хронического кашля, обладает отхаркивающим и противокашлевым действием. Не удается перевести «уушигны өгөр», речь идет о легких, «потерявших цвет», бледных. 
Сравним с другими источниками с аналогичными компонентами. 
Уламжлалт эмт бодис, жорын хяналтын лавламж. Хэрэглэх заалт: Халууныг арилгаж, цэрийг ховхлон ханиахыг зогсооно.Уушигны өгөр, хоолойд цэр тогтон ханиалгахыг зогсооно.
Жар устраняет. Способствует отхождению мокроты и прекращению кашля.    
Повторяется «уушигны өгөр», что не удается перевести, значит не опечатка.
Я. Ганбаяр. Монгол эмийн жорын гарын авлага. Улаанбаатар 2001 он, стр. 149.
Дарвү 5 (2), (Дарвү банза).
Засах нь: Уушигны хуучирсан халуун нуугдаж хямарсан, уушигны өгөр, цэртэй ханиах, дагшуур зэрэг өвчинд тустай. 
Всё, как в инструкции.
Handbook of Traditional Tibetan drugs. Their Nomenclature, Composition, Use, and Dosage. Compiled by T. J. Tsarong. Tibetan medical publications. 1986. Kalimpong, стр 87. 
sTAR-BU lnga pa [tahr-bhoo] - BUCKTHORN 5, “Облепиха-5”.
Use and Action: chronic inflammation of lungs, ‘hidden’ and ‘vitiated’ fever, expels pus and blood lungs, suppresses coughing. Применяется при хронических воспалительных процессах в лёгких, способствует отхождению мокроты, снижению легочной гипертензии, устраняет Скрытый и «Недействительный» Жар. 
Thinley Gyatso и Chris Hakim, в ‘Essentials of Tibetan traditional medicine’, ISBN 978-1-55643-867-7.) стр. 322. star bu 5. Sea Buckthorn 5. Treats chronic inflammation of the lungs. Treats hidden and void fevers. Expels pus and blood from the lungs and alleviates cough.
Применяется для лечения хронических воспалительных заболеваний легких. Способствует отхождению гнойной мокроты и, возможно, уменьшает легочную гипертензию (уменьшает кровенаполнение), облегчает кашель.
‘void fever’– наиболее удачный перевод с тибетского – пустой, теперь понятен контекст ‘vitiated’ - «Недействительного» Жара и «хямарсан» с монг.– «пришедшего в упадок».
На тибетском языке подобного состава не нашел.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Нашел, всё-таки, на тибетском языке аналогичную по составу пропись в разделе, посвященном лечению заболеваний легких.
རྒྱན་མཁོའི་སྨན་སྦྱོར་གཅེས་བསྡུད་ཡང་ཞུན་ནོར་བུའི་མགུལ་རྒྱན་ཞེས་བྱ་བ་བཞུགས་བཞུགས། 
rgyan-mkho’i sman-sbyor gces-bsdud yang zhun nor-bu’i mgul-rgyan zhes-bya ba bzhugs. 
«Драгоценное Ожерелье из собранных воедино лекарственных составов, применяемых в повседневной практике». 
Рецептурник из Амдо.
གློ་ནད་བཅོས་སྐོར། 
glo-nad bcos skor

Для отличия составов по названию придумал, как это сделать.
star-bu lnga pa rgun-‘brum bsnan pa «Состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов облепихи и винограда» – из монгольской Фармакопеи, который есть в наличии.   
star-bu lnga pa pi-ling bsnan pa «Состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов облепихи и перца длинного» – делал и применял раньше. В наличии нет.
star-bu lnga pa rgun-‘brum pi-ling bsnan pa, например:
སྟར་བུ་ལྔ་པ་རྒུན་འབྲུམ་པི་ལིང་བསྣན་པ། 
«Состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов облепихи, винограда и перца длинного» – можно легко сделать, добавив к основному составу перец длинный. 
Есть еще несколько составов из пяти компонентов на основе облепихи, но для лечения совсем другой нозологии, их можно называть «Состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов облепихи для лечения конкретного заболевания».
Вывод: на основании только одного названия лекарства, учитывая его разные модификации, не возможно точно установить, каким именно составом пользовался этот лама.
Но исследование принесло огромную пользу, именно, для меня – освежил в памяти рецептуру и нашел новые прописи лекарств, которые на днях сделаю!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот, оказывается, откуда мысли похоронить Ленина...
> Насчет базовых составов, спрашивал неоднократно, молчат, м. б. просто набивают цену или сами алгоритм забыли?
> Это же уже было, например, в акупунктуре, когда нужно просто зубрить, а не понимать!? Один из моих Учителей нашел логический принцип поиска точек, ни чего не нужно учить, а просто понять!


Традиционно считается, что и ученик в тибетской медицине, также, как и в буддизме, должен быть подходящим "сосудом", - негрязным, недырявым, незаполненным другим содержимым и не перевернутым. Если молчат, может, сосуд неподходящий.....

Учить нужно. А также Учитель напрямую передает своему ученику знания через живую линию передачи. Когда ум ученика готов воспринять. А если бы было просто понять, без обучения, способностей и опытной базы, мы б тут все уже были бы знатные акупунтурщики и доктора!

----------

Вадим Асадулин (24.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Получилась очень интересная тема. Историческое исследование, переводы инструкций к современным монгольским и тибетским лекарствам, что как раз входит в сферу моих научно-практических интересов и будет включено в мою книгу.
Исследование прописей на основе плодов облепихи можно выделять в отдельную тему. Посмотрел Чжуд Ши, там море информации.
Продолжу исследование других препаратов.



> ཨ་གར། 17 a-gar 17 – кожаный мешочек  №№20,61


Лекарство изготовлено на Армон фарм үйлдвэр. Улаанбаатар. Монголия.
Этикетка. 08.04.2012 MNS 5586 : 2006.
Агар-17, агар жүдүнва. Цуврал № 2490911.
Эмийн найрлага: Агар, лидэр, цагаан лууван, нин шош, халма шош, ар үр, бар үр, жүр үр, руда, ажигсэржим гэх мэт 17 найрлагатай.
Хэрэглэх заалт: Хий, цус харшилдсаныг тэгшитгэх, цус агсахыг анагаах, хатзалгыг дарах чадалтай. Голдуу хий, цус харшилдсан толгойн хатгалга, зүрх дэлсэх, амьсгаа давхцах, муу цус бөөрөнд буусан, бөөрний өвчин дээш сарниж хүзүү хөших, бөөр доргисноос цус цээжинд сарних, голын хий, дээш гүйгч хийн өвчин зэргийг анагаана.
Хориглох заалт: Тогтоогдоогүй.
Гаж нөлөө: Энэ эмийн гаж нөлөө тогтоогдоогүй. Агар-17 эмийн найрлага дахь түүхий эдүүдэд мэдрэг болон онцгой харшилтай хүмүүс хэрэглэх үед харшил үзүүлнэ.
Бусад эмтэй харилцан үйчлэл: Одоогоор бусад эмтэй харилцан үйлчлэл үзүүлээгүй болно.
Хэрэглэх арга: Өдөрт 1-2 удаа тус бүр 0.5-1.5 гр-ыг буцалсан бүлээн усаар даруулж ууна. (Эмчийн заавраар хэрэглэнэ).
Олгох нөхцөл: Агар-17 талх эмийг эмчийн зааврын дагуу эмчилгээний хугацаа, тунг тохируулан эмийн сан ба эмнэлгээр дамжуулан олгоно.
Хадгалах нөхцөл, анхааруулга: Агааржуулалт сайтай, сэрүүн хуурай орчинд чийг, нарны шууд гэрлээс хамгаалж үйлдвэрийн сав баглаа боодолтой нь зориулалтын агуулахад хадгална.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

На тибетском языке с сайта фармкомпании.
ཨ་གར་བཅུ་བདུན། 
བསིལ་དྲོད་སྙོམས། བཟི་མེད།
ཕན་ནུས། ཁྲག་རླུང་གི་ནད་དང་། སྙིང་འཕྱོས་ཀྱི་ནད། སྲོག་རླུང་གི་ནད། 
མཁལ་འགྲམས་སྟོད་དུ་བྱེར་བའི་ནད་སོགས་ལ་ཕན།
གཏོང་ཐབས། ཉིན་རེར་ཐེངས་གཅིག ཐེང་རེར་རིལ་བུ་གསུམ། 
http://www.arurahp.com/tibetan/host/...iew.asp?id=985

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Жаль, но интрига была недолгой...
По стилю изложения материала я узнал источник информации, которым давно пользуюсь в бумажно-электронном варианте. 
རྒྱུན་སྤྱོད་བོད་སྨན་སྦྱོར་ཕན་རྣམ་གྲངས་ཀུན་གསལ་མེ་ལོང། བཀྲ་ཤིས་ཀྱིས་བརྩམས།
rgyun spyod bod sman sbyor phan rnam grangs kun gsal me long. Составитель Bkra-shis. КНР. 1995.
Главная страница сайта.
http://www.arurahp.com/tibetan/index.asp
Теперь можно будет легко переводить эту книгу, не тратя часы на набор текста вручную!

----------


## Вантус

Объясните мне, почему же, несмотря на верное знание гомеопатии и верного числа Авогадро, население Монголии и Тибета вплоть до прихода советской медицины страдало всякоразными болезнями и вообще мерло в раннем возрасте?

----------


## Ондрий

> Объясните мне, почему же, несмотря на верное знание гомеопатии и верного числа Авогадро, население Монголии и Тибета вплоть до прихода советской медицины страдало всякоразными болезнями и вообще мерло в раннем возрасте?


Тебе уже ответили выше - маловеры! Вот пилюльки не работали  :Smilie: )

----------

Буль (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Объясните мне, почему же, несмотря на верное знание гомеопатии и верного числа Авогадро, население Монголии и Тибета вплоть до прихода советской медицины страдало всякоразными болезнями и вообще мерло в раннем возрасте?


Монгольская медицина - это дорого. Не всем по карману, вот и мрут.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объясните мне, почему же, несмотря на верное знание гомеопатии и верного числа Авогадро, население Монголии и Тибета вплоть до прихода советской медицины страдало всякоразными болезнями и вообще мерло в раннем возрасте?


Вероятно, такова плата за счастье воплощаться и жить в неиндустриальном обществе.
))))

----------

Вадим Асадулин (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Объясните мне, почему же, несмотря на верное знание гомеопатии и верного числа Авогадро, население Монголии и Тибета вплоть до прихода советской медицины страдало всякоразными болезнями и вообще мерло в раннем возрасте?


В Монголии и в Тибете не подозревают о существовании гомеопатии и несмотря на это, дожили до нашего времени, а во времена Чингисхана пользовалось мировым авторитетом. Можно что-нибудь более конкретное по заболеваемости всякоразными болезнями, кроме советской статистики, согласно которой, мы были впереди планеты всей?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Объясните мне, почему же, несмотря на верное знание гомеопатии и верного числа Авогадро, население Монголии и Тибета вплоть до прихода советской медицины страдало всякоразными болезнями и вообще мерло в раннем возрасте?


Посмотрите показатели смертности в современном обществе. И статистики болезней. Закачаешься. Мрут в раннем возрасте куча народа. И в любом возрасте мрут. А не мрут, так болеют гораздо разнообразнее, чем столетие назад.

Пилюльки(любые) помогают или не помогают в силу кармы. Вера - хороший фактор. Но если срок жизни у определенного существа подошел к концу - мрет, хоть все пилюли в мире ему дай. И в катастрофе мрет, и в цунами мрет и кирпичи на голову падают. 

А в самой жуткой эпидемии черной оспы кто-то выживал.......и еще надо посмотреть, сколько человек благих заслуг накопил за свою жизнь. Бывает так, - прожил 100 лет, а без толку.....а какой-то терминальный больной за пару лет успел многое.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (26.04.2012), Кунсанг (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------

